# Siser easyweed vs easyweed stretch



## DanielArmas (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok I have a order for some shirts that are nike drifit 100% polyester. I accidentally order regulate easyweed instead of the stretch.
Will the regular easyweed work on the nike drifit and not peel off? I won't be able to get the stretch in time to make them. Advice please:what:
Shot it from the hip.......


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

The regular EasyWeed should still work without peeling up, it just won't be as stretchy as the EasyWeed stretch.


----------



## DanielArmas (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you Coastal I was able to make the shirts and they came out saucy....check it out and tell me whatcha think...

Shot it from the hip.......


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------

